# FineScale Modeler "Most Wanted Kits" Survey



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

The subject of models we'd like to see comes up periodically on this forum. Sometimes these threads bear fruit, most times not. Starting this month, _FineScale Modeler_ magazine is running another of its "Most Wanted Kits" surveys. This may not lead to any new kits, either. But at least it'll be a way for the model kit manufacturers - not to mention the magazine - to hear from us Sci-Fi/Fantasy builders.

The survey is being conducted online at the _FSM_ web site. Have at it - the more the merrier!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I nominated
"20,000 Leagues Under The Sea Disney Nautilus"


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Isn't that what this is?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Isn't that what this is?


I think he means the version shown in the Disney 1954 film. The Pegasus kit, while nice, is not the same as the movie version.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the fact that they leave the nominations blank and not already have choices listed.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

spock62 said:


> I think he means the version shown in the Disney 1954 film. The Pegasus kit, while nice, is not the same as the movie version.


Yes- the Pegasus kit is similar to the Disney version but not the same.
I have a resin edition of the cancelled Airfix kit which was pretty good, but a modern tooling about 16"-20" long would be a grail kit for me. There are some excellent GKs of this subject, but out of my price range...

I like the way this pole was setup. I never did finish scrolling through the multitude of selections in the last one.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

The Airfix Nautilus was a Lyons Maid Ice Lolly promotion. That made it all the more saught after.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Wonder why there isn't a "figure" category?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nautilus Drydock has several excellent Disney Nautilus resin kits in a variety of sizes. I have a couple and they are great.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ark undertaker said:


> Wonder why there isn't a "figure" category?


Me, too, A.U. I asked the same question in both the _FSM_ Figures forum and in an email to the editors. I'll share any response I get here.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

ark undertaker said:


> Wonder why there isn't a "figure" category?


I could be wrong, but I have occasionally picked this magazine (FSM) up when perusing magazines at Barnes and Noble, and other bookstores, and if not mistaken, I was always under the impression this mag was mainly for the military modelers out there, if not also the vehicle modelers as well. And I'm pretty sure I never bought this mag because if I'm not mistaken they don't do features on monster models…correct me if I'm wrong. I would think they feature _military uniformed figures_ in their pages, but I'm pretty sure "figures" (monsters, sci-fi, and such) are not a standard feature in their publication…hence the lack of category. I guess we'll know when Mark gets a response though.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

FSM is probably the best, all-round model magazine published today. I've been a subscriber for years and bought it off the shelf long before that. I've not done a survey but it appears to me their articles reflect the state of the modeling community today: aircraft, armor, ships, etc. They have had good articles on figure painting, real space and even science-fiction items (the latest issue features two articles on Star Trek's USS Enterprise). 

I admit I don't devour every article (I'm simply not into armor, for example) but I don't read every article in the newspaper (even the one I work for) either.

That being said, it is a service to the modeling community that they run their "Most Wanted Kits" every few years. As they've said, just because people want a kit doesn't mean it will be produced. It DOES mean the companies at least look at what we want. And, you never know ...

My personal wish list includes a C-124 Globemaster II, the 1966 Plymouth Barracuda and a 1/32 scale lunar module with ascent stage interior.

Will I see these before I get too old to build (I'm 61)? Probably not. But others might.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

seaQuest said:


> The Airfix Nautilus was a Lyons Maid Ice Lolly promotion. That made it all the more saught after.


I dont recall that being Lyons made,Fireball XL5 was and was not airfix but kitmaster(2 shillings and sixpence plus six wrappers,and I have my original restored)(basically Airfix under a diferent name)along with Smiths crisps for Stingray and the Aston Martin DB5 which Airfix did allow their name to be associated with,The Nautilus(Disney) was first shown in their catologue for release around 82/83 just before Airfix went bust,arround the same time that they released the 4 set of the star wars A wing,X wing,Tie interceptor and B wing,the Nautilus was never associated with Lyons Made and the resin test shots surfaced through Tony James at Comet Miniatures in the early 90's

Gordon


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I could be wrong, but I have occasionally picked this magazine (FSM) up when perusing magazines at Barnes and Noble, and other bookstores, and if not mistaken, I was always under the impression this mag was mainly for the military modelers out there, if not also the vehicle modelers as well. And I'm pretty sure I never bought this mag because if I'm not mistaken they don't do features on monster models…correct me if I'm wrong. I would think they feature _military uniformed figures_ in their pages, but I'm pretty sure "figures" (monsters, sci-fi, and such) are not a standard feature in their publication…hence the lack of category. I guess we'll know when Mark gets a response though.


Then you'd be pleasantly surprised with the May issue of FSM. For starters, there's a beautiful 1/350 Enterprise on the cover. That hasn't happened since 1999! In addition, there's not one but two articles on how to build the Enterprise including Steve Neill's 1/2 scale studio model that's going to be showcased at The Science Fiction Museum in DC.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I've written and sold 7 articles to FineScale Modeler, but 3 were bought and never published. All three un-used articles featured monster models- The Polar Lights Wolfman, Headless Horseman, and a Geometric Nosferatu bust. FSM has published an article on painting the PREDATOR using a Billiken vinyl kit. They frequently publish photos of monster kits built by readers in the forum section. It's true that most of the models are of military subjects, but that is the majority of plastic kit builds- figures are a VERY SMALL part of the hobby. Sci-fi vehicles have been featured many times, the Disney Nautilus and ALIENS Dropship, and Star Trek spaceships have all had major articles.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I put "Classic Monster Figures" as my entry on the Science Fiction category. Maybe that will work. Thanks for the heads up on this Mark!

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

veedubb67 said:


> Then you'd be pleasantly surprised with the May issue of FSM. For starters, there's a beautiful 1/350 Enterprise on the cover. That hasn't happened since 1999! In addition, there's not one but two articles on how to build the Enterprise including Steve Neill's 1/2 scale studio model that's going to be showcased at The Science Fiction Museum in DC.


This doesn't surprise me. Like I said, "...if not also the vehicle modelers as well." To me, any Star Trek spaceship is a "vehicle"…if it has a motor, it's a vehicle. Cars, trucks, airplanes, tanks, helicopters, spaceships = vehicles. I rarely if ever do vehicles, unless it has a monster driving it, which is why I've never bought an issue of FSM.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

you are selling yourself short by passing on FSM. There are a lot of good articles to help modelling skills even if they aren't monsters. I always get at least 1 good idea from the magazine and that makes it worth it to me. A lot of armor, vehicle and aircraft modelers have good ideas in building and finishing. I never look close-mindedly at any article.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> you are selling yourself short by passing on FSM…..I never look close-mindedly at any article.


That might be, but I've skimmed through it on the racks at bookstores, and although it may have the occasional tidbit technique that I could use on a monster model, it's a far cry from the info that _Amazing Figure Modeler_ has to offer, IMHO. I have a subscription to _AFM_, and they often have articles addressing the techniques of painting the exact figures that I own and build. If you're into monster models, this is the resource mag for that genre, not _FSM_. If I was into vehicles I'd most definitely be subscribing to FSM though. I'm not knocking the magazine at all. I'm just saying it's not for me.

When I first got into modeling again as an adult, I bought a number of books for painting military figures, and the techniques for armor, metal, rendering terra firma, etc, etc. I used them a bit way back when, but haven't browsed through them in years, but I do find myself resourcing _AFM_ alot. It is my "go to" for ideas and techniques (aside from this forum, LOL).

To each is own, you know? Whatever works best for you.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> That might be, but I've skimmed through it on the racks at bookstores, and although it may have the occasional tidbit technique that I could use on a monster model, it's a far cry from the info that _Amazing Figure Modeler_ has to offer, IMHO. I have a subscription to _AFM_, and they often have articles addressing the techniques of painting the exact figures that I own and build. If you're into monster models, this is the resource mag for that genre, not _FSM_. If I was into vehicles I'd most definitely be subscribing to FSM though. I'm not knocking the magazine at all. I'm just saying it's not for me.
> 
> When I first got into modeling again as an adult, I bought a number of books for painting military figures, and the techniques for armor, metal, rendering terra firma, etc, etc. I used them a bit way back when, but haven't browsed through them in years, but I do find myself resourcing _AFM_ alot. It is my "go to" for ideas and techniques (aside from this forum, LOL).
> 
> To each is own, you know? Whatever works best for you.


...and I miss Modeler's Resource and Kit Builders (and Glue Sniffers).


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rhinooctopus said:


> ...and I miss Modeler's Resource and Kit Builders (and Glue Sniffers).


Boy, me too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Isn't Kitbuilders still around as an online ezine?


----------

